

Why I Do Not Use ORM  - edw519
http://database-programmer.blogspot.com/2008/06/why-i-do-not-use-orm.html

======
bprater
I think we covered this one the other day.

ORM rocks in some situations and in others, all you want to do is get your
claws on SQL.

